# Flex employees wh and dispatcher lied.



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Below is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (3/18-3/24).

Reliability: You arrived on time for 6 of the 6 blocks you scheduled.
Prime Now/Fresh Deliveries
You delivered or attempted 20 of the 20 order(s) you picked up.
You were on time with 20 of the 20 order(s) you picked up.


Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings*:

Reliability Rate: 100%
Prime Now Delivery Quality:
Delivery Attempt/Success Rate: 100%
On-Time Rate: 96%


I have 3 PN late because 3 of them were late already. I talked to wh employee, they contacted dispatcher. wh employee told me that they made exception for those 3 deliveries. Now my On-Time Rate is down to 96%...what should I do?
I swear I could never trust these asshole Flex employees . the drivers try to do their best to deliver packages. Flex employees try to do their best to screw drivers. And drivers cannot sue??


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nothing has even happened yet, what are you going to sue for? An artificially lowered meaningless score?


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Nothing has even happened yet, what are you going to sue for? An artificially lowered meaningless score?


you do know that they will deactivate drivers if the On-Time Rate % is too low, right?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

chuck finley said:


> you do know that they will deactivate drivers if the On-Time Rate % is too low, right?


I'm confused you said 95% but email says 96%


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I'm confused you said 95% but email says 96%


typo...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Did you call support when you knew they would be late? You can't trust the wh employees. 2/4 at my station know what they are doing and you will never see it if you get an exception. The other 2 should be working somewhere much slower paced cause they can't keep up and their crappiness will screw you.

You have to call support and email off road support immediately and get those removed. Also try to work alot and your % will rise. I know a driver that was deactivated for 93 and 95% they didn't work that much so % took forever to come back up.

In the TOS I believe it says "best delivery partners are 98%+" so I think that is the benchmark they use. Get above 98 as soon as you can.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Did you call support when you knew they would be late? You can't trust the wh employees. 2/4 at my station know what they are doing and you will never see it if you get an exception. The other 2 should be working somewhere much slower paced cause they can't keep up and their crappiness will screw you.
> 
> You have to call support and email off road support immediately and get those removed. Also try to work alot and your % will rise. I know a driver that was deactivated for 93 and 95% they didn't work that much so % took forever to come back up.
> 
> In the TOS I believe it says "best delivery partners are 98%+" so I think that is the benchmark they use. Get above 98 as soon as you can.


I talked to wh employees after I scanned the packages. It showed up that it would be late (3 address only had 19 minutes left. It show it would take over an hour). wh employees chat with dispatcher. They told me they made exception for those 3 deliveries.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

chuck finley said:


> I talked to wh employees after I scanned the packages. It showed up that it would be late (3 address only had 19 minutes left. It show it would take over an hour). wh employees chat with dispatcher. They told me they made exception for those 3 deliveries.


You can't trust those employees


----------

